# Pale colored ceres?



## frankie1159 (Sep 10, 2008)

My almost 60 day old pij (white king) who is completely normal in every way, (droppings, eating, drinking, feathers, habits etc.) has one odd trait that I'm curious about. His ceres is kind of pale, (pinkish greyish) and I'm curious about this, for it isn't the usual pretty beet red that is typical. Whats causing this? Is it just an age thing? Any input on this will be greatly appreciated as this is my first baby. Like I said, everything else seems to be completely text book.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hard to tell with out a picture. Can you post one? I would at least give you an opinion. Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*White Grizzle*

*Hi KIMBERLY, Well after checking the ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON STANDARDS, I find that only the TRUE WHITE King has a beet red cere, Red and Yellow Kings have red ceres all the other colors have plum to gray colored cere. Take a look at your birds eye does it have a bull eye or a orange color eye? Check the color of the beak is it black? Does your bird have black toe nails? Your bird may very well be a white GRIZZLE and there for he has a plum to gray eye cere and that is what I believe you have.This thread could have been posted on the genetic forum*GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> *This thread could have been posted on the genetic forum*GEORGE


[/B]

DONE!! .......


----------



## frankie1159 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your responses & for moving the post to the correct forum...Jed & I (Kimberly) use the same log on, I'll remind him to uncheck the signature when he posts....Jed must've posted this last night- I'll get him to take a pic! But I can answer some of these questions, knowing Cletus very well (though he is Jeds)

Regarding:
TRUE WHITE King has a beet red cere: Both parents have beet red 

"all the other colors have plum to gray colored cere.": maybe he has some other genes in his line (we rescued him) 

does it have a bull eye or a orange color eye?: Bull eye I suppose, it is a dark color 

Check the color of the beak is it black? No, it is pink

Does your bird have black toe nails? No, they are also pink

Your bird may very well be a white GRIZZLE and there for he has a plum to gray eye cere and that is what I believe you have.: I think you are on to something, bet "Cletus" has that in his line!

Thanks...going to take a picture this evening


----------

